# Just Koa



## TRfromMT (Dec 4, 2017)

Posting these just because I love the way Koa finishes... Enjoy and merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2017)

Beautiful knives Tony, splendid job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 4, 2017)

That's nice koa. Great knives!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hot dog!! Thats awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Love the figure in that bottom one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 4, 2017)

Koa = gorgeous! Fantastic! Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2017)

very nice !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 5, 2017)

superb would love to find those under my Christmas tree

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 5, 2017)

Tony I agree Koa hits the spot every time....and those are sweet stickers taboot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 5, 2017)

Very nice work! Did you make the blades?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Dec 7, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Very nice work! Did you make the blades?



Oh no! These are commercial blades. I shoulda clarified that. They are by Survive! Knives, out of Kellog, ID. All I do is custom scales and rehandles, I don't do the steel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 7, 2017)

Nice job Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

